# kramer on history chanel



## dbesed (Oct 11, 2011)

Did anybody saw this documentary (modern marvels:build by hand) ?


----------



## tgraypots (Oct 11, 2011)

I did. Nothing new, or at least nothing vastly different from all the vids found online. I do have a lot of respect for Kramer though, as both a craftsman and a businessman. He developed his skills, caught some lucky breaks, and parlayed them into an awesome career. Being an American craftsman, living in a community densely populated by the same, I'm glad to see a fellow craftsman achieve what he has. I can only hope that at some point in time, Americans will appreciate the handmade, well-designed, well-crafted object, and it's maker, as much as the Japanese do. We got a lot of catching up to do in that regard.


----------



## Iceman91 (Oct 11, 2011)

I didn't get to catch it, trying to find it online somewhere. Was he on the whole show or just a short segment?

Mike


----------



## tgraypots (Oct 11, 2011)

Just a few minutes.


----------



## dbesed (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, if its so, i don't have to find it online


----------



## swarfrat (Oct 11, 2011)

It was a segment on the show _Modern Marvels: Built by Hand_.


The schedule says they'll be showing again on:

Saturday, Oct 22, 9/8c Built by Hand: TVPG




sr


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 11, 2011)

Go Kramer, Go Kramer, It's your birthday, It's your birthday! :dance4:

I love how famous this dude is getting. Every British Invasion needs a Beatles, every Food Renaissance needs a Gordon Ramsay. I certainly don't want to be that famous for doing, well, much of anything. I am stoked that he is getting the concept out there, and even more stoked, that his prices set a new bar--one knifemakers can make a living under! :thumbsup:


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 11, 2011)

Email just came in for a Kramer auction, he is selling the knives he used for the spot.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 11, 2011)

oh SNAP.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 11, 2011)

Kramer plugged it as a piece of history in the e-mail. I am thinking I should take all my knives down to Vegas and try sell them on Pawn Stars and then refuse their offer just to have the TV value. Ok maybe not.
k.


----------



## swarfrat (Oct 22, 2011)

They're showing it right now on History H2 channel.


----------

